# Hatton V Mayweather



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Who's it going to be?

I can't call it, I have doubts about Mayweathers dedication, he has it all and it's not the biggest fight of his career, his last fight was that, his defining one, he has everything to lose and nothing to gain.

It's the complete opposite for Hatton of course, this *is *his defiining fight and after this, if he wins, he'll face the same problem as Mayweather.

Just as with Calzaghe, the Britsh press have gone wildly (and illogically) over the top in their acclaim, up to now. If he loses we'll view his record in an entirely different light. But.........if he beats Mayweather, in Vegas, then he will deserve all the credit he will get. Good luck to him.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

I can't call this one as I agree the most important thing will be Mayweathers mind. If he is on top form and right mentally he will win but if slightly off Hatton has enough to win. Usually have a good idea of the outcome but not for this one as not been able to see enough of mayweathers training etc.

I can now see the logic of Hatton training and fighting in the States so often as if he always knew that this fight would happen at this point. Good luck to Hatton as he has the heart for sure.

Alasdair


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Alas said:


> I can't call this one as I agree the most important thing will be Mayweathers mind. If he is on top form and right mentally he will win but if slightly off Hatton has enough to win. Usually have a good idea of the outcome but not for this one as not been able to see enough of mayweathers training etc.
> 
> I can now see the logic of Hatton training and fighting in the States so often as if he always knew that this fight would happen at this point. Good luck to Hatton as he has the heart for sure.
> 
> Alasdair


Hatton looked wound up like a spring at last night's weigh in. He looks totally focused and determind to get the job done. He's never looked in better shape either.

I just hope he hasn't wound himself up too early, he wanted to get in on last night instead of tonight


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Also agree it's a tough one to call, of coure I want Hatton to win but everybody knows Mayweather's form and he also is in peek shape for this fight.

If it comes down to who wants it more, then I reckon and hope Hatton get it


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Not seen a fight so intensely advertised for ages. They say the American guy is the best pound for pound boxer in the world. I remember in days of old sitting up till 3am to watch the big heavyweights. Don't they count anymore?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Sure is a tough one to call but from what I've seen of the build up, it looks like the whole of Manchester has flown over to support him, that's got to count for something.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Mrcrowley said:


> Not seen a fight so intensely advertised for ages. They say the American guy is the best pound for pound boxer in the world. I remember in days of old sitting up till 3am to watch the big heavyweights. Don't they count anymore?


Sadly what counts today as a heavyweight champion would not have figured in the top 10 from 10 yrs ago onwards. Sad state of affairs but must admit my fave weight classes to watch are from feather to middle. Speed and power from the likes of Jones, Chavez, Leonard, Pedroza, Arguello, Hagler etc etc. Todays like Hatton, Mayweather and De la Hoya et al don't suffer in comparison to the past.

Alasdair


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think Mayweather will take it









I think he will be stronger if it gos over 5 rounds.....


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

I can see one of them knocking out the other, but I'm not sure which one. As a Mancunian and a City fan all my hopes go with Ricky, a genuine nice guy. I've seen him out training in Hyde a couple of times when I've been out running up Hobson Moor, if he doesn't win it won't be for the lack of training hard.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Credit to Hatton, he is risking it all so I have the utmost respect for him. People only remember that joker Prince Naz for getting his bottom spanked by Barreras not for anybody he beat before because, er, he didn't really beat anybody before. If Hatton wins then he's a great, if he loses then he was a very good British fighter who beat a 2 or 3 good names that were "on the slide".

A month ago I would not have put a bean on Hatton but now I can't call it, the power of the press eh?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

MarkF said:


> Credit to Hatton, he is risking it all so I have the utmost respect for him. People only remember that joker Prince Naz for getting his bottom spanked by Barreras not for anybody he beat before because, er, he didn't really beat anybody before. If Hatton wins then he's a great, if he loses then he was a very good British fighter who beat a 2 or 3 good names that were "on the slide".
> 
> A month ago I would not have put a bean on Hatton but now I can't call it, the power of the press eh?


I only remember Naz for crashing into (and nearly killing) someone in his McLaren @ 90 mph, whatever happens tonight I will always remember Ricky as a top bloke (even if he is a Manc







)


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh poo.

He could do with hanging his gloves up now.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

He was just outclassed


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Didn't watch the fight, but after reading a bit it sounds like he did well to hang onto round 10


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Two officials had the fight 89-81 and the other 88-81 at the time of the KO, that is humiliating enough in a world title fight without the KO!

It's bad, bad way to lose, miles behind on points then KO'd for good measure.

It's our media, like I said before, everything pointed to a Mayweather win until the Hatton hype started. I suppose the same things will be said if/when Calzaghe goes to Vegas to fight the old timer.

Hatton was a great brawler and a good fighter but should now hang up his gloves. But I don't think he will, no champion likes to go out on a loss, especially a humiliating one, I think he'll be looking for a re-match (silly) or a mega UK stadium fight against Witter (logical) but his appeal has lost it's lustre and can he motivate himself for Witter in Manchester after Mayweather in Vegas?


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I think it might have been different if that referee had let them fight rather than constantly keep stepping in. Hatton wasn't outclassed or else he wouldn't have made it to 10 rounds still looking strong. From what I saw he was just unlucky.

I'm totally gutted!


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

No luck about it, totally outclassed by a bigger man, hattons second only fight at this weight and nearly lost the last one...

landed one bodyshot the whole fight

mayweather was way way too smart

sam


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Nope, not unlucky, the facts are on the score cards, he was squashed. Sam was right, it was weight too far, he pushed his luck and it ran out. He's saying he want to fight on but his options are now limited, he's just had his biggest fight and he's not going to get better is he?

The first knock down has to be one of the funniest ever in a world title fight, I am sorry but it is









Post butt


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

MarkF said:


> Two officials had the fight 89-81 and the other 88-81 at the time of the KO, that is humiliating enough in a world title fight without the KO!
> 
> It's bad, bad way to lose, miles behind on points then KO'd for good measure.
> 
> ...


Yup I agree with all of that. The only thing that might have the public interested is a re-match, firstly Mayweather wouldn't be interested and secondly this fight wasn't close enough to merit one.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I cant say I was surprised at the result, I watched the re run on Sunday and Hatton was just out classed, a plucky attempt though, hats off to him!

But it's good to see the brits still kept their sense of humour (and priorities perhaps) after the fight. To the tune of "He's got the whole world in his hands" they were singing "there are 2 dollars to the pound"


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I thought the Hatton fans were appalling, I was embarrassed, it was just like transporting a few thousand drunk footie fans to Vegas. Pissed up, monosyllabic morons in football shirts and gold chains singing excrutiatingly inane chants, "pack" animals and just pathetic. They topped off their night by booing the USA national anthem, how brave and how proud they must have felt. Why can't they just shut the FU and watch the boxing?

Reading the boxing forums, the yanks were genuinely shocked by the sight of these *****, seeing the TV footage of them having a "good time" made me cringe.

Rant over


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

boxing has become one of the sports the chav culture has attached itself to, probably as a result of quite a few recent boxers coming from that society.

Chavs with money are dangerous animals

Although in reverse American golf fans really get on my tits hollering "in the hole" as soon as any American hits any ball!


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

MarkF said:


> I thought the Hatton fans were appalling, I was embarrassed, it was just like transporting a few thousand drunk footie fans to Vegas. Pissed up, monosyllabic morons in football shirts and gold chains singing excrutiatingly inane chants, "pack" animals and just pathetic. They topped off their night by booing the USA national anthem, how brave and how proud they must have felt. Why can't they just shut the FU and watch the boxing?
> 
> Reading the boxing forums, the yanks were genuinely shocked by the sight of these *****, seeing the TV footage of them having a "good time" made me cringe.
> 
> Rant over


I'll second that Mark. I'll bet the UK or "Engerland!" as it's known to these plebs is one of a very few, if not the only country to produce this type of mindset.

There's nothing worse than a "Brit" abroad. A few years ago I was on a Spanish island on holiday. One day I went into a cafe for something to eat and a throng of these idiots seemed to be the majority in the place. I went and sat with some non Brits who I think were German.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> boxing has become one of the sports the chav culture has attached itself to, probably as a result of quite a few recent boxers coming from that society.
> 
> Chavs with money are dangerous animals


What gets me is when a person through sport or business has the opportunity to escape but doesn't, instead he revels in the **** world that anybody with a modicum of intelligence would flee as soon as they could afford it.

I don't think that many of the supporters there had "money", they'll be paying it back for years, a piss-up trip, what a waste.



pg tips said:


> really get on my tits hollering "in the hole"


You have done it now, Jase will pop his cork again.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Running_man said:


> I'll second that Mark. I'll bet the UK or "Engerland!" as it's known to these plebs is one of a very few, if not the only country to produce this type of mindset.
> 
> There's nothing worse than a "Brit" abroad. A few years ago I was on a Spanish island on holiday. One day I went into a cafe for something to eat and a throng of these idiots seemed to be the majority in the place. I went and sat with some non Brits who I think were German.


I agree Andy, when I am in Spain the change in attitude that my Irish passport makes is astonishing. I'll often have people telling me that they thought that I was English and then, all of a sudden, I am their best pal and they'll start on a rant about how much they despise the "English". It's terrible.









Hattons supporters were prime examples of "normal" Brits abroad.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

MarkF said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > boxing has become one of the sports the chav culture has attached itself to, probably as a result of quite a few recent boxers coming from that society.
> ...


I agree mate, I know someone who is a poor kid made good, over time he changed his look, his voice his deportment, everything. His old mates really ripped into him for "forgetting his roots" but I applauded him because, tbh, his roots were *****. If you treat him as a friend and arn't constantly resentful or trying to get him to give you money he is a great bloke to know. Giving a chav money and a mansion doesn't make them any better, give them an education and the results can be astounding.



MarkF said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > really get on my tits hollering "in the hole"
> ...


----------

